# New additions to the farm *pics of my chicks*



## cat1994 (Feb 9, 2013)

So I picked up some Silver Laced Wyandotte chicks today, 15 all together. Thats the most chicks Ive ever brooded at once. They said they are all pullets but you know there is always room for error when it comes to sexing chicks. With these lil guys now if my chicken math is right I have 25 chickens thats a lot for me Im so HAPPY!!! lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh how cute!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats!! I cant wait to hatch out more chicks and buy more from the feedstore!


----------



## cat1994 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks!!! I missed having lil chicks around so much its great to have some again. Im addicted to their cute peeping talks.


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, they're so adorable!
I have plans to get some Silver Laced Wyandottes one of these days.
I just bought some Light Sussex eggs and filled up my incubator with those as well as some of my barnyard mixes (and some Silkies, of course).
I can't wait to hear the chirps of little baby chicks again.


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 10, 2013)

Chicken Math will take over!  I started out with a just a few, and that turned into hatching eggs every week. I set probably 45 eggs per week. 

But, most of the chicks I sell... So it makes the chicken math easier 

I actually have some silver laced orpingtons I imported from England this summer.  I loved my silver laced wyandottes, so I could not resist silver laced orpingtons!

I hope all the chicks do well for you    Silver laced is one of my favorite colors 

www.ewecrazyfarms.com


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 10, 2013)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> Chicken Math will take over!  I started out with a just a few, and that turned into hatching eggs every week. I set probably 45 eggs per week.
> But, most of the chicks I sell... So it makes the chicken math easier
> I actually have some silver laced orpingtons I imported from England this summer.  I loved my silver laced wyandottes, so I could not resist silver laced orpingtons!
> I hope all the chicks do well for you  *Silver laced is one of my favorite colors *


*x2  *


----------



## little farmer (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats!!!! I love SLW!!! I hope they all grow up strong! Have fun with the chicks!


----------

